# 4motion GTI VR6 VS Golf R32



## EuroMk1s (Aug 23, 2004)

From a racing stand point, which of these cars would most likely preform better. A GTI VR6 with a 4motion AWD conversion or a stock Golf R32? Just had a thought.


----------



## Jcr1982 (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: 4motion GTI VR6 VS Golf R32 (EuroMk1s)*

If your talking a 24v vr6 with 4 motion or the R. I would probably say the R as its going to make more power then the 24v. I would personally put the R motor in the FWD GTi then make the GTi 4 motion, but hey thats me.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: 4motion GTI VR6 VS Golf R32 (EuroMk1s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroMk1s* »_From a racing stand point, which of these cars would most likely preform better. A GTI VR6 with a 4motion AWD conversion or a stock Golf R32? Just had a thought.

Then you would have an R28, heh, but its going to be the same kinda haldex setup as on an R32, and thus add a similar amount of weight, and you would just have less displacement and less power.


----------



## GTR_man (Sep 26, 2003)

*Re: 4motion GTI VR6 VS Golf R32 (PhReE)*

Huh, met R32 on the road, it's much faster... And i own a "R28"







...


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: 4motion GTI VR6 VS Golf R32 (GTR_man)*

Is that a 12v or a 24v? I know in the US a '00 would be a 12v, but we dont even get the 4-motion ones, heh, so that may be different. But yeah if its only a 12v then its going be significantly slower.


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: 4motion GTI VR6 VS Golf R32 (PhReE)*

In europe they got the golf 4motion with a 24v vr6. There are a few others on this forum that ave them but they dont post too often.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: 4motion GTI VR6 VS Golf R32 (NOVAdub)*

Yes but even in 2000 ?


----------



## GTR_man (Sep 26, 2003)

*Re: 4motion GTI VR6 VS Golf R32 (PhReE)*

Yeeeesss, even in 2000







, i am a proud 24V 4Mmotion owner







...heh..








Here is a proof...


























_Modified by GTR_man at 1:13 AM 6-28-2005_


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: 4motion GTI VR6 VS Golf R32 (Jcr1982)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jcr1982* »_If your talking a 24v vr6 with 4 motion or the R. I would probably say the R as its going to make more power then the 24v. *I would personally put the R motor in the FWD GTi then make the GTi 4 motion,* but hey thats me.








but than it would be an R32







Why not just buy one


----------



## Jcr1982 (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: 4motion GTI VR6 VS Golf R32 (rajvosa71000)*

Not an r32 if its still FWD














.....Well it would be some bastard child R haha


----------



## v6Nerd (Jun 23, 2005)

ive raced R32's a couple of times in a V6 4motion. It's fairly even at higher speeds, i think the R32 has the edge from 40-70 mph.
it's a heavy beast, personally i think a chipped 1.8T FWD will beat one. The amount of bhp lost by going 4motion is significant. I think whp is around 170 on R32 and 150 on R28.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (v6Nerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v6Nerd* »_ive raced R32's a couple of times in a V6 4motion. It's fairly even at higher speeds, i think the R32 has the edge from 40-70 mph.
it's a heavy beast, personally i think a chipped 1.8T FWD will beat one. The amount of bhp lost by going 4motion is significant. I think whp is around 170 on R32 and 150 on R28.

North American R32s make 250 hp not 240 like european ones (only 5000 were coming and it was easier to use the TTs 3.2 which was already certified ) 
in AWD drive mode the R32 dynos 185 hp in FWD drive mode it dynos in the 205-215 area...its the same Haldex system so the Golf VR6 4 motion would also go into FWD mode at higher straightaway speeds but it isnt going to put down more than its making at the crank...of course gearing has to be figured in as well....I find weight listed as 1407-1522 kg or 3095 - 3358 lbs or either alot lighter than the R32 or not so much...anyway way alot of slightly modded 24V GTIs here report similar findings when they've done similar tests...


----------



## clklop1 (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (gizmopop)*

I would love to have the 3.2l minus the all wheel drive (too much extra weight) in either a GTI or a Jetta.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2002gtibluvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (clklop1)*

id rather have an R32 and boost it. its a much better platform to build off of any day of the week. the extra 400lbs that car has makes it 100% functional and id rather have a functional car then one that just burns rubber.
AWD is great not only for traction, but it makes the car safer overall especailly in winter time, they handle better even with stock suspension *fully independent rear* the brakes on the R32 as phenominal for how heavy that car is those brakes work extremely well. that motor being .4l bigger give them that much more advantage.
anybody who says they would only want the engine in a FWD golf or jetta is kinda clueless about anything car related. trust me that R32 as it sits stock has way more potential then any jetta or golf VR6 money is the only issue.
yes my car can smoke R32's straightline, and can probably give a stock one a run for its money in a road course, id definatly take an R any day over my car, boosted R of course


----------



## phatvr6 (Nov 13, 2001)

I'd rather take the R32 engine and put it a much lighter and better looking car....and fit 4wd too.

oh, hang on...I have done already!


----------



## Jcr1982 (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: (phatvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvr6* »_I'd rather take the R32 engine and put it a much lighter and better looking car....and fit 4wd too.

oh, hang on...I have done already!

buwahaha


----------



## mk3jetta17 (May 31, 2004)

*Re: 4motion GTI VR6 VS Golf R32 (GTR_man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTR_man* »_Yeeeesss, even in 2000







, i am a proud 24V 4Mmotion owner
 






...heh..








Here is a proof...

























_Modified by GTR_man at 1:13 AM 6-28-2005_

That is sick dude....a 4 door all wheel drive golf in that color...I had no idea that VW would ever make something like that








Nice tho, that pretty cool, cant say i wouldnt buy that


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: 4motion GTI VR6 VS Golf R32 (mk3jetta17)*

ahhh, how little we all seem to know about the infamous 24V V6 4motion golf... get ready cause here it comes...
the 24V v6 a slightly altered version of the VR6 was introduced to the world in 1998, where it was first put into the passat V6. The golf V6 4 Motion was first introduced in 2000 and led its current fame to 2004 where VW ceased production because of a little creation known as the R32. The golf V6 4Motion was realeased to the US, yes it was, according to VW 1,536 were released all across north america. for a comparison sake there were a little over 18000 corrados introduced into the US, how often do you see one?
now as far as I know the USA V6 4motion golfs were bought up by of course, the germans! they were then imported back to germany where you can buy them for 15000 euros, and yes they are the USA models... I have a friend in oregon who drives one around, he bought in new for 24k up there. yes they are quick, no they arent quick enough, weighs about 100 lbs less than an R32 (3300 curb) and puts out only a stout 204 bhp, the same as a 1981 911 carrera (another comparison)







. R32 would smoke it anyday, now if you go looking for one good luck, I have been looking for one for a year now missed out on one by 15 minutes. I own a 1990 corrado, with 17k invested, looking to expand the collection of rare and expensive VW's.







hard to find, yes!
most people think they arent US models, well you will see a green one drive by you once and you will be like, wait... thats not a normal golf... and other than that they are sexy little pudgy cars!
PhatVR6, ure ingeneuity to put the R32 engine in your corrado and syncro it was amazing, intense project none the less. btw get the fuel pickup sorted out?

_Modified by potatonet at 6:27 AM 7-13-2005_


_Modified by potatonet at 6:32 AM 7-13-2005_


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

where were u looking for one of these 4motion vr6's 
on the net?


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

*Re: (1986 jetta gli)*

what u mean u missed out on one by 15 minutes, but u also wrote that they were sent back to germany, so how many are really in the states, please explain to me


----------



## mk3jetta17 (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (1986 jetta gli)*

interesting


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

so can someone answer me the previous question?


----------



## clklop1 (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: 4motion GTI VR6 VS Golf R32 (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_The golf V6 4Motion was realeased to the US, yes it was, according to VW 1,536 were released all across north america. for a comparison sake there were a little over 18000 corrados introduced into the US, how often do you see one?

same as the golf wagon...introduced circa 1999/2000 (WAY before the jetta wagon came here).....first time i saw one my jaw about hit the floor.....


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

I was in san rafael california, my friend saw one at an auto plaza they sold it before I could get there to buy it. the people who bought the car itself were germans, they imported them back to germany, probably about 1000 left in the states now, I think about 3 in san francisco....


----------



## mk3jetta17 (May 31, 2004)

*Re: 4motion GTI VR6 VS Golf R32 (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_The golf V6 4Motion was realeased to the US, yes it was, according to VW 1,536 were released all across north america. 

_Modified by potatonet at 6:27 AM 7-13-2005_

_Modified by potatonet at 6:32 AM 7-13-2005_

I was at the VW/Audi dealership and ended up talking to a salesman about cars and Vdubs etc. and i remember this post and reading it about the V6 2.8l 4motion golf and he told me that the only 4 motion golf ever released in the us was R32...and he said he was 100% positive because he has been working @ VW dealerships selling VW's for the past 10 years..he seemed like a pretty knowlageable guy








Pictures??


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

*Re: 4motion GTI VR6 VS Golf R32 (mk3jetta17)*

sounds more right, ther were 1500 337 editions released in US and i see one every month or so, some one else on the vtex should of seen a 4motion also, but i dont think anyone else has, maybe a 4motion wannabe/look-alike, but not the real R28.


----------



## ScottyRice (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: 4motion GTI VR6 VS Golf R32 (1986 jetta gli)*

Is this an R28?
http://autotrader.com/fyc/vdp....=1060
It's a 2 door...


----------



## 2002gtibluvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: 4motion GTI VR6 VS Golf R32 (ScottyRice)*

and i havent said anything yet but whats all this talk about R28? THERE WAS NEVER A 4MOTION 24v GTI OR JETTA RELEASED IN AMERICA seriously if you think a 4mo V6 exsists in the USA as a USA production car your a fool. CANADA got a few 4mo golfs/jettas. and some central american countries but never in the USA. you may have seen one or heard of one being imported but never has VW sent a production car to the USA for sale in america as an R28 if you believe whoever came up with it your stupid. i SOLD vw's i know a thing or 2 about the company, nowhere in any of the sales guide books did their ever exsist a R28/4mo V6, and on their website they never acknowledge it either. oh and if any dealerships were gonna get one to sell the dealership i worked at would have gotten 1/4 of them. baiscally worked at top VW dealership in the region, and the 5th in the country, our location sold more GTI's then every dealership in the country except 2, so if ANYBODY were to get any sort of weird specail edition car i would have seen it. hell they sent us 10 extra 20ths and like 8 R32's and tons of GTI's at the end of their runs because other dealers coulnt sell them


----------



## ScottyRice (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: 4motion GTI VR6 VS Golf R32 (2002gtibluvr6)*

I called the guy with the AWD GTI ad i posted and found that it's a typo...


----------



## mk3jetta17 (May 31, 2004)

*Re: 4motion GTI VR6 VS Golf R32 (ScottyRice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ScottyRice* »_Is this an R28?
http://autotrader.com/fyc/vdp....=1060
It's a 2 door...

First of all that is a 12 valve VR6, second of all its 2 wheel drive....just for future reference









_Quote, originally posted by *2002gtibluvr6* »_and i havent said anything yet but whats all this talk about R28? THERE WAS NEVER A 4MOTION 24v GTI OR JETTA RELEASED IN AMERICA seriously if you think a 4mo V6 exsists in the USA as a USA production car your a fool. CANADA got a few 4mo golfs/jettas. and some central american countries but never in the USA. you may have seen one or heard of one being imported but never has VW sent a production car to the USA for sale in america as an R28 if you believe whoever came up with it your stupid. i SOLD vw's i know a thing or 2 about the company, nowhere in any of the sales guide books did their ever exsist a R28/4mo V6, and on their website they never acknowledge it either. oh and if any dealerships were gonna get one to sell the dealership i worked at would have gotten 1/4 of them. baiscally worked at top VW dealership in the region, and the 5th in the country, our location sold more GTI's then every dealership in the country except 2, so if ANYBODY were to get any sort of weird specail edition car i would have seen it. hell they sent us 10 extra 20ths and like 8 R32's and tons of GTI's at the end of their runs because other dealers coulnt sell them



And thats exactly what the dude at the huge vdub dealer by me said http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## v6Nerd (Jun 23, 2005)

isn't this thread a bit stupid. u basically asking whats faster, R28 or R32...
pretty obvious answer too.


----------



## 2002gtibluvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (v6Nerd)*

yeah its an obvious answer cause there is no such car as the R28. V6 4mo GTI's exsist but not in america. North America and the USA are totally different NA is a continent, USA is a country within that continent. just because there IS a V6 4mo 24v car in NA doesnt mean its a USA model. 1st ever 4mo MK IV VW in america was the R32, the only other MK IV platform car in america with AWD is the TT.
at any rate the R32 would beat the 4mo V6 in any aspect of performance hands down....accept fuel economy the V6 4mo would be a little bit better thats the only advantage of the 2.8l


----------



## mk3jetta17 (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (2002gtibluvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002gtibluvr6* »_yeah its an obvious answer cause there is no such car as the R28. V6 4mo GTI's exsist but not in america. North America and the USA are totally different NA is a continent, USA is a country within that continent. just because there IS a V6 4mo 24v car in NA doesnt mean its a USA model. 1st ever 4mo MK IV VW in america was the R32, the only other MK IV platform car in america with AWD is the TT.
at any rate the R32 would beat the 4mo V6 in any aspect of performance hands down....accept fuel economy the V6 4mo would be a little bit better thats the only advantage of the 2.8l

Thank u very much http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## v6Nerd (Jun 23, 2005)

the v6 4motion wins on the sleeper aspect. it looks exactly same as a standard golf, not even lowered suspension.
so cops and racers think you are a normal slow car.


----------



## AndyMac2 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (v6Nerd)*

Just to give you a taster Here is my uk golf v6 4motion standard apart from Evolo alloys, fk konig sport coilovers, R32 sway bars, R32 aluminium trim. The great thing about this car is traction, If you come from somewhere where it rains 80% of the year even if its not as powerfull as other cars, you win as it doesnt matter when its wet, traction is that good



















































































































_Modified by AndyMac2 at 3:04 AM 8-6-2005_


----------



## v6Nerd (Jun 23, 2005)

looks pretty much identical to my car, except for the alloys and u debadged the V6 4motion...


----------



## AndyMac2 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (v6Nerd)*

its underneath where I have spent my money, on the suspension, i just found the standard stuff to soft and roly


----------



## v6Nerd (Jun 23, 2005)

very true, it doesnt corner well stock...


----------



## Stormax (Nov 18, 2009)

Hello! Well the "Golf MK4 V6 4Motion" was produced only for the European market.. doesn't mean there are none in the US. Just to blow away any doubt the 24v VR6 was FWD for the US market and its European brother came with 4WD as a stock option. Regarding the suspension the VR6 4Mo came with 2 options : comfy with 16" alloys and sport with 17" Santa Monica's, I own one with the stock sport suspension (Bilstein).


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

Realize this thread was almost 6 years old?

I'm amazed the pictures on page 1 are still there though..


----------



## Stormax (Nov 18, 2009)

I didn't look tbh )


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

Gotta love how far back a search takes you into archives here though...


----------

